# ادعوك ياربى



## candy shop (15 مارس 2008)

ادعوك ربي فاستجب لدعائي

في هذا الصياح ادعوك ربي فاستجب لدعائي ارفع عيناي اليك يارب راجيآ اياك ان تنظر الى هذا العالم وتبكت قلوب ابناءه لكي يعودوا ويعرفوا اسمك القدوس ان يسمعوا صوتك ويطيعوه ويعملوا به ، اعطني يارب ان اوصل كلمتك لكل من لم يسمعها يارب انا بحاجة ماسة اليك انر قلبي يارب وارشدني لطريق الراحة الابدية اعطني يا رب ان اخدم في حقلك يا رب الحصاد كتير اما الفعلة فقليلون اعطني يارب ان اكون احد الفعلة اسال هذا باسم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح لك المجد والشكر الى الابد امين"​


----------



## Meriamty (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ادعوك ياربى*



امين يارب لك المجد والشكر الى الابد امين

ميرسى يا كاندى على الصلاه الجميلة دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ادعوك ياربى*



Meriamty قال:


> امين يارب لك المجد والشكر الى الابد امين
> 
> ميرسى يا كاندى على الصلاه الجميلة دى
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مارثا (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ادعوك ياربى*

الرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ادعوك ياربى*



مارثا قال:


> الرب يباركك



شكراااااااااااا ليكى​


----------



## K A T Y (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ادعوك ياربى*

_*أمين*_​ 
_*شكرا بجد يا كاندي الصلوات ديه جميلة جدا*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ادعوك ياربى*



K A T Y قال:


> _*أمين*_​
> _*شكرا بجد يا كاندي الصلوات ديه جميلة جدا*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yasou3lmasi7 (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ادعوك ياربى*

أمـيـــــــــ باسم يسوع المسيح ـــــــــن....


----------



## candy shop (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ادعوك ياربى*



yasou3lmasi7 قال:


> أمـيـــــــــ باسم يسوع المسيح ـــــــــن....



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## نادر نجيب (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ادعوك ياربى++  المجد  لك  يا  يسوع +*

++  ربنا  يباركك  اخى   ع  الصلاة  الجميلة  جداااااااااااااااااا   ربنا  يعوض  تعب  محبتك +


----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ادعوك ياربى++  المجد  لك  يا  يسوع +*



نادر نجيب قال:


> ++  ربنا  يباركك  اخى   ع  الصلاة  الجميلة  جداااااااااااااااااا   ربنا  يعوض  تعب  محبتك +


*
ميرسى لزوقك يا نادر

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## fight the devil (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ادعوك ياربى*

*
شكرا كاندي صلاتك فعلا جميله والاجمل انك صليتي من اجل العالم وخدمة العالم

ربنا يباركك ويسمع صلاتك دائما ويستعملك في حقله

تحياتي*​


----------



## candy shop (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ادعوك ياربى*



salman shamoon قال:


> *
> شكرا كاندي صلاتك فعلا جميله والاجمل انك صليتي من اجل العالم وخدمة العالم
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويسمع صلاتك دائما ويستعملك في حقله
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

